# Another Bond girl Dies - Linda Christian dead at 87



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From USA Today:



> Linda Christian, the Hollywood starlet of the 1940s who married heartthrob Tyrone Power and went on to become the first Bond girl, has died.
> 
> Her daughter, Romina Power, says Christian died Friday in Palm Desert after battling colon cancer. She was 87.
> Born in Mexico, Christian pursued an acting career in Los Angeles and eventually signed a contract with MGM. She made her film debut alongside Danny Kaye in the 1944 musical comedy Up In Arms.
> ...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

She also co-starred with Johnny Weissmuller in "Tarzan and the Mermaids" and was once married to Tyrone Power......RIP Linda.


----------

